# Titanium Look, quality and value?



## Aaron O (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey there folks - I have an opportunity to pick up a Look Titanium bike and didn't even know they'd made them. Does anyone know anything about them? Are these rebadged something else? Quality ti? Approximation on value, frame/fork only?

Sale is time sensitive, so could use fast replies. I don't even have photos.

Google search is hard in this case because keyword:Look is so generic. They obviously named themselves prior to net searching,

Edit - 

As I suspected, it's Litespeed made...

Build List:

54cm LOOK Titanium Frame (1 of only 75 imported to the US in the final year of LOOK making ti frames), LOOK HSC1 Carbon Fork
SRAM 10 Speed Carbon Group
Mavic Ksyrium Wheels
Easton Carbon BullHorns, Look Carbon Seatpost, Profile Carbon Cranks
Titanium Stem
Chris King Headset
Campy Brakes
Selle Italia Gel Seat
Look Clipless Pedals

I did buy it...could have used more help though! Sheesh!

Photos in a day or three.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

sick!!!


----------



## Aaron O (Dec 23, 2010)

Photos...no one seems interested at all


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

She's NICE!! How does she ride? Have fun and enjoy her every chance you get!


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Litespeed made frames for all back in the day. Not sure the welds are up to their usual quality though. Pics could be better, ie in focus.


----------



## Aaron O (Dec 23, 2010)

bikerjulio said:


> Litespeed made frames for all back in the day. Not sure the welds are up to their usual quality though. Pics could be better, ie in focus.


Interesting, since i think their normal standards are poor, and this is approaching decent.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Joking right?


----------



## Aaron O (Dec 23, 2010)

I really have no interest in insulting your bike...and I've always wanted to try an EX...Merckx and ti are two tastes that sound good together. Your photos look about on par with my Look...though the polish on the Look shows imperfection more:










I'll also say that Tom kellogg has spoken at length about how little weld aesthetics matter for a bicycle's ride, and his spectrums have more finish than pretty much any other ti bike I've seen, excepting maybe Passoni.

This is a TK Mass. Merlin, with welds I'd consider impressive, though the finish is not what a Spectrum would have:










As far as photography, it's not a particular passion of mine...I use the cell phone and call it a day.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice find. Care to tell the story of how you came about it?


----------



## Aaron O (Dec 23, 2010)

Nothing especially exciting...I didn't buy it from an old pro's father or anything. It came up on CL...it was actually a fairly annoying transaction, but we don't need to get into all that here.

I thought folks here could help me make an informed decision, especially as I was on a tight time line, and posted asking for help. When I first saw ti Look, my first thought was Lightspeed...as I knew Merckx, Basso and a few others had Litespeed making their bikes. I confirmed that was the case pretty quickly and that helped me set a value I considered fair. 

I figured the Merckx ti bikes go for a little more than standard Litespeeds of the same vintage and wasn't sure how to contrast that with Look; the Merckx's are more well known, and thus there is a larger market, but they're also far more common. I figured the Look would probably be more valuable, but it would be harder to find a buyer. I decided to give it a baseline Litespeed value and assumed anything else would be gravy. I'm going to try it out, as it is in my size range, but I frankly doubt it beats out my Merlin - which is easily one of the best bikes I've ever had the pleasure of riding...and which was also my dream bike when I was a mid-teen low level local racer.


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have never heard of a Look Ti Bike but it looks great

so from your post above Lightspeed made the bike and it was badged as a look? 

this is a very interesting find 

Enjoy the ride 

Twiggy


----------



## ilovecycling (Aug 22, 2011)

Definitely some good looking Ti.


----------

